# FET in a nutshell



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi ladies, can anyone give me a rough idea of what drugs you take during a FET,  how long the process is, when you need scans etc please, I have only ever had fresh cycles but have 2 frozen embryos at retrofit in Czech 

Any info them at anyone can share would be great 😀😀

Nic
Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

my FET they made me down-reg with buserelin same as my fresh cycles, then they put me on progynova (hormone pill) gradually increasing the dose. They gave me a couple of scans to see if my lining was right and then booked my transfer.
That's it! though I had clexane, aspirin etc but that's just me, not all FETs. Basically the timing was pretty much the same as a fresh cycle. Just fewer injections.

good luck!


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had endo scratch at the end of january and started dr with buserelin on the same day. Af showed up a week later and then two weeks after starting dr i had my first scan and was told to start progynova. Had another scan in the last week of feb and stopped buserelin at the end of feb and commenced utrogestan on the same day. Had transfer and embryo glue a few days later. The result is my little boy who will turn one tomorrow. Planning to go for another fet next year. Good luck


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

I had a prostap injection on day 21 of my cycle, back for a scan two weeks later (af had arrived by then) to check lining thin enough to start next step.  All okay at the scan so started taking 3 Progynova tablets daily.  Next scan just under 2 weeks later, checked my lining was over 6mm, it was so two days later I started taking cyclogest pessaries twice a day.  Booked in for ET this Friday, which is 6 days since i started on the pessaries.  I had the same process a few years ago which resulted in my ds.  Best of luck to you xxxx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Nic   as the ladies have said, it's easy peasey. I was on BCP from the failed fresh (don't remember having prostap for that either) so it was easy for me to choose the actual date I wanted transfer !! Then progynova, scan, cyclogest - it really is that easy   When are you thinking of going ?

xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok thanks ladies, my question now is, when I had fresh cycles I had very poor outcomes when I down regged or took the pill as it seemed to shut down my system, so I only did short protocols after I figured this out! Can I do FET without using buseralin or using BCP

Nic
Xx


----------



## Mary_Lou (Mar 15, 2015)

hi, although you may have found the answer by now...I am currently on what seems to be a super short protocol. This is my first FET and I've just had to wait for AF, yesterday, had baseline scan and bloods today and started Estradiol this evening. Next scan is in 10 days and if then the lining is thick enough they will start me on Progesterone for 6 days and the ET. Seems awfully short, I'd love to know if anyone else is on a similar protocol? x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Great thanks Mary Lou, that sounds like my short protocols when I did my fresh cycles, thanks x


----------



## Mary_Lou (Mar 15, 2015)

I was on a short protocol twice before (fresh) and there was a lot more drugs (read injections!) - both bravelle and menopur, max doses of both, Progesterone (injections), cetrotide, antibiotics. FET so far so little that its making me anxious (never happy eh ... I did have to have sono hsg, endo scratch, twice and two rounds of antibiotics prior to this cycle. good luck!


----------

